# Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 4870X2 draufbauen



## Kroft (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich brauche eure Hilfe.
Wisst ihr ob es schwierig ist, den Lüfter einer Grafikkarte zu lösen, um einen neuen, leistungsstärkeren und leiseren Lüfter drauf zu bauen.
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine MSI Radeon HD 4870 X2 OC und den Lüfter den ich auf diese bauen möchte, ist wie schon im Titel erwähnt ein Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 4870X2.
Ich zum einen den Kontakt zwischen den GPUs und dem Kühlkörper trennen und zum anderen einlene Kühllamellen anbringen; ob ich auch welche von der Grafikkarte vorher abmachen muss, weiß ich nicht.
Sind diese denn meist fest, sodass ich sehr vorsichtig sein muss oder sind diese leicht zu lösen?
Vielleicht hättet ihr ja ein paar Tipps für mich 

Gruß,

Kroft


----------



## borno (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe den Umbau gerade hinter mir und das Abbauen des alten Kühlers war eigentlich relativ einfach.

Mein Kühler saß zwar ziemlich fest, weil die Wärmeleitpads auf den Speicherchips klebten und die Wärmeleitpaste auf den beiden GPUs hart wie Zement war, aber ich bin mit den Fingerspitzen einfach rundherum in den Spalt zwischen Platine und Kühler, damit sich die Pads lösten und hab' anschließend ein bißchen fester gezogen, damit der Kühler sich von den GPUs löste.

Ist eigentlich keine große Sache, man darf halt nur auch nicht zu zimperlich sein.


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2009)

also schwer ist es nicht, schrauben sieht man gut und vorsichtig ablösen wenns hackt irgendwo nochmal schauen ob nicht ne schraube vergessen wurde.
ansonsten normale vorsicht walten lassen wie es eben bei nem teil wie der graka vorgesehen ist.
hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## Kroft (16. Juni 2009)

Okay, danke 
Da in ich beruhigt.
Ich hatte nämlich Bedenken, dass ich damit die Grafikkarte beschädigen könnte.
Danke


----------



## borno (16. Juni 2009)

Kroft schrieb:


> Da in ich beruhigt.
> Ich hatte nämlich Bedenken, dass ich damit die Grafikkarte beschädigen könnte.


Das kannst du dabei auf jeden Fall!

Also immer schön vorsichtig sein und im Hinterkopf behalten wie teuer das gute Stück war!


----------



## Kroft (16. Juni 2009)

Noch eine Frage:
Wie entferne ich dann die Reste der alten Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## FoXXie (16. Juni 2009)

Starken Alkohol,und Fusselfreie Tücher,oder Q-Tips,meine Geheimwaffe^^


----------



## TheReal1604 (16. Juni 2009)

borno schrieb:


> Ich habe den Umbau gerade hinter mir und das Abbauen des alten Kühlers war eigentlich relativ einfach.
> 
> Mein Kühler saß zwar ziemlich fest, weil die Wärmeleitpads auf den Speicherchips klebten und die Wärmeleitpaste auf den beiden GPUs hart wie Zement war, aber ich bin mit den Fingerspitzen einfach rundherum in den Spalt zwischen Platine und Kühler, damit sich die Pads lösten und hab' anschließend ein bißchen fester gezogen, damit der Kühler sich von den GPUs löste.
> 
> Ist eigentlich keine große Sache, man darf halt nur auch nicht zu zimperlich sein.



Die Graka nen bisschen Vorheizen mit Furmark, dürfte helfen!


----------



## borno (18. Juni 2009)

@TheReal1604: Schon klar, und beim neuen Kühler erstmal die Lüfter ablassen und den gesamten auf ca. 90°C aufheizen, damit sich die Komponenten alle schön einspielen.

@kroft: Ich benutze zum Entfernen der alten WLP und dem Reinigen der Chips vor dem Aufkleben der WL-Pads einen entfettenden Elektronikreiniger (KONTAKT-WL aus dem Conrad-Sortiment). Der bewirkt wahre Wunder ist speziell für empfindliche Elektronik entwickelt worden und trocknet rückstandsfrei ab.


----------



## eldon89 (20. Juni 2009)

hey leute,

ich habe gestern den arctic cooling accelero xtreme 4870 x2 auf meine grafikkarte wie beschrieben eingebaut, doch zum schluss bekam ich die zwei x-träger (kreutzträger) nicht befestigt... probierte es trotz aus, im windows läuft sie grafikkarte mit 60°C (lüftergeschw:27%) und wenn ich gta4 spiele, kommt meine grafikkarte über 110°C (lüftergeschw:100%) und das bild bekommt störungen...

kann mir da jemand helfen oder ist es auch so bei euch? oder liegt das bei den fehlenden x-träger?

gruß
eldon89


----------



## TheReal1604 (20. Juni 2009)

borno schrieb:


> @TheReal1604: Schon klar, und beim neuen Kühler erstmal die Lüfter ablassen und den gesamten auf ca. 90°C aufheizen, damit sich die Komponenten alle schön einspielen.



Ich glaube wir haben uns da Missverstanden .. Ich meinte bevor man den alten Kühler abbaut, die Graka nochmal Vorheizen damit man den Kühler leichter abbekommt, da er doch manchmal ordentlich drannklebt, dank der WLP.


----------



## borno (20. Juni 2009)

@TheReal1604: Ja nee, is klar!  

@eldon89: Deine Probleme kommen definitiv von den fehlenden X-Trägern!

Diese sind nämlich dazu da einen gleichmäßigen und ausreichend hohen Anpreßdruck des Kühlers auf die beiden GPUs zu gewährleisten.

Hast du die vier Schrauben pro GPU einfach so ohne Kreuz in die Gewinde des Kühlers gedreht, oder hast du sie ganz weggelassen?


----------



## eldon89 (20. Juni 2009)

Ich habe sie ganz weg gelassen, dann versuch ich es mal nur mit den schrauben, den der kühler ist nur mit zwei schrauben befestigt... danke mal für den tip, ich sage bescheid, ob sich etwas geändert hat!

gruß
eldon89


----------



## borno (20. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht altklug oder besserwisserisch klingen, aber Arctic Cooling hat sich schon etwas dabei gedacht, wenn Sie in der Anleitung die Montage der X-Träger zeigen.

Auch mit den einzelnen Schrauben hast du bei weitem nicht die Verbindung zwischen Kühler und GPUs wie mit den Kreuzen!

Woran liegt es eigentlich, dass du die Kreuze nicht montieren konntest?

Waren die Schrauben zu kurz, passt das Gewinde nicht, oder bekommst du die Kreuze nicht weit genug gebogen um die zweite gegenüberliegend Schraube einzudrehen?


----------



## eldon89 (20. Juni 2009)

ich bekomme eine schraube rein aber wenn ich die nexte schrauben will, dann platz die andere wieder raus... ich habe jetzt die schrauben heraus genommen und die x-träger umgedreht... jetzt passen diese, aber es war trotz dem schwer, da die wärmeleitende pasta zu dick ist, die drückt den kühler von der platine weg!


----------



## eldon89 (20. Juni 2009)

habe jetzt den kühler wieder mit gta 4 getestet, anstat 110°C (lüftergeschw.: 100%) hatte ich jetzt 60°C (lüftergeschw.:27%)! aber die anderen komponenten des pcs werden wärmer, meine cpu ist jetzt 6°C wärmer als mit dem standart vga kühler... kann mir jemand ein tip geben, wie ich die x-träger richtig einbauen kann? wie gesagt, habe ich die x-träger auf den kopf gestellt, damit keine zuchkräfte beim schrauben entstehen könnte. die schwarzen abstandsköpfe schauen nach oben und habe die schrauben auf die andere seite der x-trägerlöscher gewechselt...

gruß
eldon89


----------



## Masterwana (20. Juni 2009)

kannst du mal nen Bild machen?


----------



## eldon89 (20. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.hi5.com/friend/photos/di...rId=112647311#3888145254_112647311_59214579_0
hier sieht man, das die schwarzen knöpfe nach oben zeigen... wenn ich den x-träger umgekehrt befestigen will, klappt es nicht...


----------



## borno (20. Juni 2009)

*SEI BLOSS VORSICHTIG!!!*

Auf der Unterseite (bei dir Oberseite) der Kreuze befindet sich eine isolierende Plastikfolie, bei deiner Montage kann es JEDERZEIT zu einem Kurzschluss an den Bauteilen unterhalb der Kreuze kommen!

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann besitzen deine Kreuze fünf Abstandshalter, oder?

Es wäre einen Versuch wert die vier äußeren Abstandshalter bei den Schrauben zu entfernen, falls nötig ein kleines Stück Tesa oder Iso-Band als Isolierung aufzukleben und zu versuchen ob sie dann passen.


----------



## eldon89 (20. Juni 2009)

@borno: danke für den tip, werd es mal versuchen... hatte ganz vergessen die kreitze zu isolieren, zum glück ist nichts passiert...


----------



## Masterwana (20. Juni 2009)

*NEIN MACH DIE BLÖCKE NICHT AB!!!*

Die dienen als abstands Halter, DAMIT DIE KREUZE NICHTS KURZSCHLIEßEN!

Tesa wird aus nichts bringen, weil die Spitzen Lotreste da sofort durchstechen.

*€:* Sind von AC Kreuzemitgeliefert worden? Wenn ja versuchs mal mit den Originalen.


----------



## eldon89 (21. Juni 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> *€:* Sind von AC Kreuzemitgeliefert worden? Wenn ja versuchs mal mit den Originalen.


 nein es werden keine kreuze mit geliefert, man muss die originale einbauen...

zu spät, habe die abstandhalter schon weg genohmmen und eingebaut... isoliert habe ich mit tesa und darauf geartet, dass diese nicht bei dem einbauen beschädig wurden oder später beschädig werden können... ich muss sagen, dass es mir mit dieser metode, eine bessere kühlung gebracht hat, nicht viel aber schon 3-4°C...

ich bedanke mich noch an alle, die mir tips gegeben haben, danke...

gruß
eldon89


----------



## doceddy (21. Juni 2009)

Die CPU wird wärmer, weil die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte nicht mehr aus dem Gehäuse geführt wird, sondern sich im Gehäuse verteilt.


----------



## borno (21. Juni 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> *NEIN MACH DIE BLÖCKE NICHT AB!!!*
> 
> Die dienen als abstands Halter, DAMIT DIE KREUZE NICHTS KURZSCHLIEßEN!


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig!

Meine Karte wurde mit nur einem Abstandshalter in der Mitte der Kreuze ausgeliefert, als Isolierung dient die durchsichtige Plastikfolie, die man auf einem seiner Bilder erkennt.

Außerdem befinden sich die einzigen Bauteile unter der Mitte der Kreuze und nicht außen, die Kreuze liegen am Rand als nur auf der lackierten Platine auf. 

Ich habe, als ich den Kühler bei mir montiert habe, aber zusätzlich kleine Gummischeiben (von diesen entkoppelnden Gumminippel für Gehäuselüfter) unter die Schraubenlöcher gelegt, damit die Kreuze auch dort keinen direkten Kontakt zur Platine haben, nur um auf "Nummer sicher" zu gehen.


----------

